# Life Partner +Work endorsement rejected



## zichrist (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi guys!

I have applied for life partner + work endorsement using my Refugee status as my legal document while i'm in the country which was rejected due to the following:

Reason: No proof of financial support and the extent to which related responsibilities are shared by the parties in terms of regulation 3(d)(i)(ii).

However, the HA officer advised not to include my bank statement as there is a letter of employment in my application proving that I can be able to support my partner.

What should I do? Appeal within 10 days as stated on the letter? pay again R1350 to VFS?
Which documents should I include?
Do I need my partner(lady SA citizen) to include her bank statement as well?

I really appreciate your feedback on this.

Thanks.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

zichrist said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have applied for life partner + work endorsement using my Refugee status as my legal document while i'm in the country which was rejected due to the following:
> 
> ...


Yes, you will have to appeal within the ten days and submit the necessary proof.

Shared financial responsibility is an essential part of the application and submitting both bank accounts would be better.


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Yes, you will have to appeal within the ten days and submit the necessary proof.
> 
> Shared financial responsibility is an essential part of the application and submitting both bank accounts would be better.




Hi Legalman.
Can't financial support be proven with payslips? Is it a must to prove with bank statement?


----------



## zichrist (Oct 15, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Yes, you will have to appeal within the ten days and submit the necessary proof.
> 
> Shared financial responsibility is an essential part of the application and submitting both bank accounts would be better.


Thank you for your feedback.

I have our both bank statements and payslips for the last three months. Is it sufficient enough tough? is there anything they will require in case?
As I don't want to pay VFs for the third time


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> Hi Legalman.
> Can't financial support be proven with payslips? Is it a must to prove with bank statement?


No, because you could receive a million dollars and give none to your spouse. There must be transfers between each other or proof that you are both paying for things, etc.


----------



## zichrist (Oct 15, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> No, because you could receive a million dollars and give none to your spouse. There must be transfers between each other or proof that you are both paying for things, etc.


This is getting difficult. We do share bills but not making transfers between each other's account. we usually paid cash or via EFT. e.g the rental payment: she usually paid me cash and i make an EFt via my bank account.
How to prove this?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

zichrist said:


> This is getting difficult. We do share bills but not making transfers between each other's account. we usually paid cash or via EFT. e.g the rental payment: she usually paid me cash and i make an EFt via my bank account.
> How to prove this?


It's up to you how to prove it. If you can't show documents showing a sharing of costs or transfers, then you are stuck. How can the person at Home Affairs know that you are sharing financial responsibility without a document? You can for example show in the bank accounts which costs each of you are paying.


----------



## zichrist (Oct 15, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> It's up to you how to prove it. If you can't show documents showing a sharing of costs or transfers, then you are stuck. How can the person at Home Affairs know that you are sharing financial responsibility without a document? You can for example show in the bank accounts which costs each of you are paying.


thank you for your feedback. I will appeal with what i have as documents. if they don't approve it then i will leave this country.


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> It's up to you how to prove it. If you can't show documents showing a sharing of costs or transfers, then you are stuck. How can the person at Home Affairs know that you are sharing financial responsibility without a document? You can for example show in the bank accounts which costs each of you are paying.



Hi Legalman,

Is this also applicable with proving finance for permanent residence.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Portak said:


> Hi Legalman,
> 
> Is this also applicable with proving finance for permanent residence.


Which type of Permanent Residence? If you mean on the basis of a Permanent Relationship, then yes.


----------



## Portak (Sep 10, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> Which type of Permanent Residence? If you mean on the basis of a Permanent Relationship, then yes.


Hi Legalman.

Sorry. Didn't elaborate more. On a basis of previous quota work permit.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Portak said:


> Hi Legalman.
> 
> Sorry. Didn't elaborate more. On a basis of previous quota work permit.


No problem. For a Quota Work Permit in the past, nowadays that simply counts as years of work towards your "5 years *continuous* work visas" PR. Does that make sense? I haven't had enough coffee yet perhaps.


----------

